# Canon Powershot S95 vs Lumix LX5 compact cameras showdown



## editor (Aug 31, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, these are the two top dogs battling for best compact camera, and I've knocked out two articles weighing up the pros and cons, based on their listed specs and experience with their predecessors. 

I much prefer the smaller size of the S95, but the wider, faster 24mm lens of the Lumix looks to seal the deal for me.

I've written to Canon and Panasonic to try and get review models, so I'll keep you posted, but here's the articles if you're interested:

http://www.wirefresh.com/canon-powershot-s95-vs-lumix-lx5-which-is-the-compact-top-dog/

http://www.wirefresh.com/panasonic-...w-light-size-comparisons-and-other-questions/


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2010)

At this price point I cannot really see the point in this camera type unless it is for use on dull days or indoor photography?  Having no optical viewfinder they are next to useless in bright sunlight unless you wear a large hat with a wide brim!   There is a viewfinder available at extra cost on the LX3 which pushes the price into far more capable entry level DSLR territory? When blinded by the sun and reflections the wider angle lens on the S95 might just make the camera usable as you can just point and shoot and crop the image afterwards.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2010)

They're all sound arguments, but the fact remains that I use my LX3 far more than any other camera and I'm constantly surprised by the results. The LX5 is small, silent, offers full manual control also takes the LCD viewfinder from the GF-1 which is a plus.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2010)

editor said:


> They're all sound arguments, but the fact remains that I use my LX3 far more than any other camera and I'm constantly surprised by the results. The LX5 is small, silent, offers full manual control also takes the LCD viewfinder from the GF-1 which is a plus.



Don't you think the manufacturers have dropped the optical viewfinder option on compact camera designs in favour of larger LCD display. This gives a significant simplification of the design, development, manufacturing process and lower cost.  Also the average consumer not understanding advantages of optical viewfinder have gone with the technology hype instead of usability?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Don't you think the manufacturers have dropped the optical viewfinder option on compact camera designs in favour of larger LCD display. This gives a significant simplification of the design, development, manufacturing process and lower cost.  Also the average consumer not understanding advantages of optical viewfinder have gone with the technology hype instead of usability?


Most people are happy to use the LCD screen to frame photos now - for some it's all they've ever grown up with. 

Tiny optical viewfinders (like the one on the Canon G11) are pretty much useless, and until such a time that someone comes up with a proper rangefinder style optical viewfinder that overlays exposure and focus info, then I'll make do with a LCD one or none at all.

The LX3 is a fabulous camera, and I imagine the LX5 will also be an excellent performer within its target niche. If I can get a press discount, I'll probably bag one for myself.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 31, 2010)

I found the tiny size of the S90 a real problem and I understand the new one is a gnats hair smaller still?

 Great for pockets but it handles horribly imo and the flash pops up right where your finger needs to be.

It was the deal breaker in the end when I was shopping for my compact and I went with the Panasonic.

Shame as I loved the performance and image quality.


...Still those with more slender digits may not have this problem!


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2010)

editor said:


> Most people are happy to use the LCD screen to frame photos now - for some it's all they've ever grown up with.
> 
> Tiny optical viewfinders (like the one on the Canon G11) are pretty much useless, and until such a time that someone comes up with a proper rangefinder style optical viewfinder that overlays exposure and focus info, then I'll make do with a LCD one or none at all.
> 
> The LX3 is a fabulous camera, and I imagine the LX5 will also be an excellent performer within its target niche. If I can get a press discount, I'll probably bag one for myself.



I think maybe forced on us by the manufacturers? It could be as digital camera ownership has grown it has dumbed down the expectations or blinded us with loads of features that are next to useless but cheap to implement and generate increased sales?  

Myself I am going to now keep with a DSLR it took me long enough to get one!  I will just use my digital compact indoors or when the DSLR is impractical.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I've cracked and ordered the LX5 for £350. When the LX3 came out, it was cheap for a while and then you couldn't get one for love and money and the price soared, so with the LX5 having a RRP of £499, it seems a good price to me. 

I've justified the purchase on the grounds that I've taken more photos on the LX3 than any other camera I've owned, it's paid itself back several times over through photos sales, and the extended zoom range and ability to take the GF-1's EV marks a worthy upgrade.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 8, 2010)

That is a very good price indeed. I paid a lot more than that for my LX3 about a year ago. Recently I also splashed out an embarrassing amount of money on a secondhand - but boxed optical viewfinder for my LX3. The viewfinder transforms the use of the camera enabling a bright image to be seen, and brings the camera up to the face which is my preferred place.

I won't be going for an LX5, the extra zoom doesn't interest me; I mostly use the lens at its 24mm end and only zoom up to about half of its range just for composition purposes. The camera has trained me to 'see' in 24mm rather in the way that having a prime 50mm lens for years trains you to visualise photographs before you put your eye to the camera.

I would also like a ride on an S95 just to see how it compares though.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I would also like a ride on an S95 just to see how it compares though.


The S95 looks great but I'm never going back to 28mm after living the 24mm life!


----------

